
Ask HN: Affordable K8s for individuals? - pandacasi
Hey guys,<p>I currently have a single node root server which runs via Docker several applications (Nextcloud, Synapse, VPN, ...). If I need to apply security patches&#x2F;updates I need to reboot this machine which takes all my services down. Due to my work as an IT Architect I am familiar with Kubernetes. I kinda like the idea to have a Kubernetes which runs the applications in a HA cluster. The last couple days I tried to create with three root servers and a private empty vlan a cluster myself (based on Microk8s or LXD&#x2F;Juju). But due to a missing vswitch in this vlan it was for me at least kinda impossible to create a HA Cluster.<p>So my question basically is, do you guys run your own Kubernetes cluster? And if yes how do you achieve it? Is it affordable? Because buying Azure, AWS and co doesn’t seem like to be affordable for private persons<p>BR
======
dontdieych
> But due to a missing vswitch in this vlan it was for me at least kinda
> impossible to create a HA Cluster.

I coudn't understand this part as total noob, but k3s was most fast and light
resoure usage than microk8s, kind, minikube.

------
segmondy
you can run your own. get one computer, run multiple VMs and run the cluster
on them. Or buy multiple computers and run your own cluster. unless you're
dealing at scale, the overhead of running and upgrading your own k8s is
usually not worth it.

------
fulafel
How would one implement this kind of thing? Grow a 1-VM cluster to a 2-VM one
and migrate pods over, update dns etc, and then downscale back to 1 vm? Does
k8s handle this use case well?

~~~
pandacasi
Sorry, I don't get your question. Which 1 VM cluster? Growing 1 VM into 2 VM?

------
btian
Digital ocean

~~~
pandacasi
Doesn't seem affordable.

E.g. in Germany it costs 8GB DDR4 RAM (ECC), 2 dedicated cores, 40GB SSD /
320GB SAS 9€/month

------
softinio
have a look at linode.com

~~~
pandacasi
Thank you. I will have a look

